

Digg Caught Manipulating It's Own System To Benefit Advertisers - jenhsun
http://www.reddit.com/r/digg/comments/dwfxv/digg_caught_manipulating_its_own_system_to/

======
adambyrtek
Why did you submit a reddit thread instead of the linked article?

[http://ltgenpanda.tumblr.com/post/1403230157/did-digg-
game-i...](http://ltgenpanda.tumblr.com/post/1403230157/did-digg-game-its-own-
system-to-benefit-publisher)

------
eddieparker
Apostrophe's and they're use's.

